# cost of cushings tablets?



## T's mum (12 June 2012)

Hi

My horse is being tested for cushings and awaiting blood test to come back and wondered how much the tablets are on a monthly basis for the treatment?  (believe it's treated by tablets?)

Anyone with a horse with cushings could let me know pretty please


----------



## JohnLogan (12 June 2012)

Hi,

I believe the tablets required are Prascend. As for the cost of them there is already a post which discusses the price of the tablets, should you need them:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=536161

Hope that helps you


----------



## T's mum (12 June 2012)

thanks     I did a search for Cushings so this didn't pop up


----------



## millimoo (12 June 2012)

Last time I paid online it was £138.99 for 160 tablets,
Plus £12 prescription charge from my vet.
For my vet to provide the tablets was £211.00 for the same amount.


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 June 2012)

my last lot of 160  cost  £185 from my vet so i am going to look elsewhere next time!!!!!!


----------



## tinker88 (13 June 2012)

my old boy is also being tested had his bloods taken today, he has no hairy coat, but rubby, with a small crest, and hes always had chubby eyes (thats what makes him cute!)

he is 18, and a warmblood and has had navicular for 8 years (tried everything but barefoot due to on going lami) im not surer how i will cope if he has this terrible disease. I dread to admit it but i cant see him suffer if it is confirmed


----------



## Zuzzie (13 June 2012)

tinker88 said:



			my old boy is also being tested had his bloods taken today, he has no hairy coat, but rubby, with a small crest, and hes always had chubby eyes (thats what makes him cute!)

he is 18, and a warmblood and has had navicular for 8 years (tried everything but barefoot due to on going lami) im not surer how i will cope if he has this terrible disease. I dread to admit it but i cant see him suffer if it is confirmed
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that you think your old boy has Cushings.  However, dont be too downhearted.  Cushings is not so bad in most cases.  My old horse lived to 30 years of age with the disease and was on Pergolide for years.  He was on 250mcg per day and he looked fab.  Lovely shiny coat and so well - I rode him well into his late twenties.  My present horse is 25 - he is a warmblood too - and has had Cushings for at least 5 years.  He is still ridden everyday and looks super.  Because of his size he is on 1000mcg per day of Prascend (same as Pergolide).  The only thing to be aware of is that Cushings can predispose them to Laminitis - which you are already coping with.  As a matter of fact, Prascend/Pergolide can help to ward off the Lami so I am very happy to keep my boy on this drug if it helps with that.
As I said, I don't see Cushings as being a major problem as long as you can afford the drug.  
Good luck - I hope your boy does well.


----------



## millimoo (13 June 2012)

I agree, my Shetland was diagnosed 15 months ago, and he didn't show classic symptoms, just became  more prone to lami year on year, so I asked for the test to be done. Funnily enough last year was the first year he didn't drop his coat.
He had a horrible coat last year... But to see him now, he's like a flashy, little, sharp competition pony with his full clip and shiny coat.
The key is to get the dose right. So if Prascend is started, they should be re-tested 6 weeks later and dose adjusted accordingly, and then tested every 6 months, which move to yearly if they remain stable.
My pony has to have one whole tablet which is double what he should need, but every equine processes the drug differently, so what's the right dose for one may be way off for another of similar size and type - hence the importance of regular tests


----------



## Milanesa (14 June 2012)

Hi I have a load of tablets I am happy to post to someone if you pm me your address, I lost my pony a few months ago  so wont be needing them anymore, better than just throwing them away? Xx


----------



## nativepony (14 June 2012)

Hi Milanesa, sorry to hear about your pony  my mare has cushings and is on 3mg a day and it is costing me a fortune so if you have any going spare I'd be so grateful, be happy to contribute! 

I can't send a PM from my phone but if you could maybe send me one with your mobile number or email then I could contact you that way! Thanks so much.


----------



## Milanesa (14 June 2012)

Hi native pony I sent you a pm ! Send me your address ok xx


----------



## nativepony (14 June 2012)

Hi again, thanks for your PM, so sorry but have real problems trying to reply to it for some reason - would you mind very much messaging me again with your mobile no (if you don't mind) & I can text you my address? Thanks so much, Claire x


----------

